# Nik Software Bundle for Lightroom



## wblink (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,

Mew from Nik Software.

I don't know that softwareat all, but is seems to support some kind of U-point technology.
I do have NX2, but I find is very user UNfriendly because it is not a daily work for me.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/'9'6/'9'617'3nikcompletecollection.asp

What is your opinion about that?


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Willem!

Yes, Nik supports U-Point in nearly all of its applications. While at first it is not easy to get the concept behind what U-Point is doing (at least for me it wasn't) after you play with it for a while it really becomes rather intuitive to use.

With Nik supporting LR in a plugin  fashion a set of very powerful creative tools are now available without the need to roundtrip through Photoshop. It really enhances the LR workflow I think.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jun 19, 2009)

I have the Color Efex Pro plugin for NX2 and really like the abilities it gives me. I've been eying this set of tools for some time now (esp. Dfine) but what keeps me from buying is the price (I'm just an amateur) and that it still results in additional files.


----------



## wblink (Jun 19, 2009)

Kees,

WHAT additional files do you mean? I cannot find what fileformat Nik expects (TIFF,JPG I suppose). If it can work on Nikon RAW .... (sorry, I dreamed away).


----------



## wblink (Jun 19, 2009)

Kees,

Again (forgot): I am a little bit more than a total NX2 nitwit. I can use SOME functions, that's all.
Is there anything in NIK sofware that NX2 CANNOT do?


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jun 21, 2009)

wblink said:


> Kees,
> 
> WHAT additional files do you mean? I cannot find what fileformat Nik expects (TIFF,JPG I suppose). If it can work on Nikon RAW .... (sorry, I dreamed away).



When working from Lightroom with the Nik software it will always create a TIFF file with all adjustments and pass this to e.g. Dfine. This is because there is no development API that can be used by third party vendors to add additional entries to the development module.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jun 21, 2009)

wblink said:


> Kees,
> 
> Again (forgot): I am a little bit more than a total NX2 nitwit. I can use SOME functions, that's all.
> Is there anything in NIK sofware that NX2 CANNOT do?



I'm not familiar with all the possibilities of NIK software but, as NX2 is also written by and based on NIK technology, there are features that are shared between these applications such as the U-point technology.

As I'm only familiar with NIK ColorEfex Pro for NX2 I cannot comment on the other applications in the NIK suite. For ColorEfex Pro most of the effects can be done with the tools NX2 provides but the ColorEfex Pro application provides a much simpler interface to the tools and settings.

Based on what I can gather from the NIK sample videos this probably holds for the other applications in the suite.


----------



## wblink (Jun 21, 2009)

Halfje-Bruin said:


> When working from Lightroom with the Nik software it will always create a TIFF file with all adjustments and pass this to e.g. Dfine. This is because there is no development API that can be used by third party vendors to add additional entries to the development module.


 
OK, just like other software. Thanks.


----------



## wblink (Jun 21, 2009)

Halfje-Bruin said:


> I'm not familiar with all the possibilities of NIK software but, as NX2 is also written by and based on NIK technology, there are features that are shared between these applications such as the U-point technology.
> 
> As I'm only familiar with NIK ColorEfex Pro for NX2 I cannot comment on the other applications in the NIK suite. For ColorEfex Pro most of the effects can be done with the tools NX2 provides but the ColorEfex Pro application provides a much simpler interface to the tools and settings.
> 
> Based on what I can gather from the NIK sample videos this probably holds for the other applications in the suite.


 
I'm sorry to quote your entire msg, but somehow my "copy" function does not work anymore ....


Do you mean NX2 is made by NIK?

If so, Nikon should adept the NIK software: I have seen their learning videos: good! If THIS would work on RAW .... dream, dream, dream.


----------



## Scott O (Jun 21, 2009)

I have tried to use NX2, I really have!  But I find it one of the worst pieces of software I can imagine.  (Please do not flame me, I know others use it and love it...I just can't get my brain around the workflow.)  What NIK has done is allow us to use the excellent features of it's software within the Lightroom workflow.  U Point technology allows very selective adjustments, the sort it would be very difficult or impossible to do in LR alone.  Viveza allows magic adjustments which I don't know if I could do otherwise.  I personally currently have little use for the other parts of the bundle, so I am not interested in purchasing it.  I would be interested in others experiences with NIK's software programs.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jun 21, 2009)

Scott,

I've struggled with NX2 for quite some time before I could make some decent adjustments but I'm using NX2 more and more just because the starting point is (esp. for high ISO shots) much better than with LR2.

For a good insight in NX2 I've bought the e-Book by Jason O'Dell and used it together with the trial version of NX2. A small investment to see if it is worth it and after a month of working with it I bought NX2.

Now I use LR2 for the catalog functionality and for most of my conversions. For the more difficult cases I use NX2 and re-import the saved TIFF file in LR2 for further processing.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jun 21, 2009)

wblink said:


> Do you mean NX2 is made by NIK?



I don't know if NX2 is written entirely by NIK but I do know that NIK technology is used.


----------



## wblink (Jun 22, 2009)

Halfje-Bruin said:


> When working from Lightroom with the Nik software it will always create a TIFF file with all adjustments and pass this to e.g. Dfine. This is because there is no development API that can be used by third party vendors to add additional entries to the development module.


 
You are using NX2.
Why don't you work from the RAW files (indexed by LR) and return them as TIFF to LR?


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jun 23, 2009)

wblink said:


> You are using NX2.
> Why don't you work from the RAW files (indexed by LR) and return them as TIFF to LR?



I do this for the more challenging photos (esp high ISO ones). What I do is:

- select the NEF file in LR2
- show in Finder
- edit in NX2 and save the changes to the NEF file and export as a 16-bit TIFF
- rename the TIFF file (append -Edit) so the XMP sidecar file of the NEF file is not removed (stored in the TIFF file)
- import the new TIFF file(s), usually after I edited several NEF files

There are some quirks here:

- LR2 will save the metadata in the TIFF file instead of the XMP sidecar file when the NEF and TIFF file have the same basename
- NX2 will not default to the NEF image directory for saving a TIFF file (very annoying)
- you need to import the TIFF files manually

I've just switched from Windows to Mac and I'm thinking of writing a script that will do the above for me as an external editor in LR2. Saves a lot of steps.


----------



## wblink (Jun 23, 2009)

Halfje-Bruin said:


> I do this for the more challenging photos (esp high ISO ones). What I do is:
> 
> - select the NEF file in LR2
> - show in Finder
> ...


 
With "Finder" you mean the finder ("verkenner") in NX2?
How do you rename the TIFF (in Windows/Mac?) or in NX2? (I have a Dutch version)


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 23, 2009)

Willem, 'Finder' is, more or less, the Mac equivalent of 'Windows Explorer'.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jun 23, 2009)

wblink said:


> With "Finder" you mean the finder ("verkenner") in NX2?
> How do you rename the TIFF (in Windows/Mac?) or in NX2? (I have a Dutch version)



Finder is, Like Brad explained, the Mac equivalent of Windows Explorer.

You can do the renaming in NX2 when you save the file as a TIFF file, probably named something like "Opslaan Als". Just add something like -Edit after the name (just like LR2 does).


----------



## happycranker (Jul 9, 2009)

I have tried a trial version of Silver FX Pro the B&W converter, which has some good features. But I must admit the U-Point system is a bit odd to work with, I still cannot work out how you say protect the sky in a landscape shot from changing, when you can only work in circular areas? Also as commentated before they are very expensive, although the bundle version is probably the best deal!


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi happycranker! Welcome to the forums!

Yes, the best deals are in the bundles.

Once you get used to U Point technology you will see how powerful and easy it is. The circular area is a big sticking point to get over when first using this. The circle does not determine the selection so much as does where the control point is placed. The selection is determined by pixels that share the same characteristics as the control point. The circle determines where to look for those pixels. So, for example, if you wanted to turn all the trees red you would place the control point on a tree and expand the circle to encompass all the trees. Since the sky (even though it falls inside the control point's circle) isn't green, it won't turn red. It's more like telling the software how far out the control point's influence extends rather than making a circular selection.

As I said, U Point is confusing at first but well worth the effort.


----------



## happycranker (Jul 10, 2009)

Gene, yes I managed to understand the concept of how U-point works, but the execution of the technology was confusing and unfortunately the 15 day trail was up before I had chance to really get to grips with the software, I wish manufacturers would make the trial 15 working days, rather than elapsed time!
Thankyou for you welcome by the way, this is one of the best forums, I have come across.


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks! We all try to make this a friendly and informative place to freely ask questions and exchange ideas!

I agree. But every software house picks what they want to offer as a trial. I like the X number of uses kind but many are settling on the 15 or 3' day trial. Still, it is a lot better than when you only got to look as screenshots and didn't get to try before you buy!


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 10, 2009)

Happycranker, have you tried contacting NIK about an extension of the trial period? I know of some companies that will extend the trial period a single time.


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes. That's a great idea! I think Nik will accommodate you. They're pretty reasonable and the do ultimately want you to buy! :icon_biggrin:


----------



## happycranker (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tip guys I had not thought of that! I will give them a call, I did also try the Sharpener Pro software which I liked, but had the same issue with the U-Point technology.

Kees how's life in Holland I lived in Haarlem for a couple of years and really enjoyed my time there?


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 13, 2009)

[quote author=happycranker link=topic=69''.msg49'11#msg49'11 date=1247447496]
Kees how's life in Holland I lived in Haarlem for a couple of years and really enjoyed my time there?
[/quote]

Currently the sun is shining and school is out for summer so it is rather quiet here at work. Gives me time to get some work done without everybody standing at my desk.

I live in Amersfoort and, although a small country, have never visited Haarlem. I've probably seen more of the world outside of the Netherlands than of my own country. But there is plenty of time to do that when I'm old


----------



## wblink (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,

Mew from Nik Software.

I don't know that softwareat all, but is seems to support some kind of U-point technology.
I do have NX2, but I find is very user UNfriendly because it is not a daily work for me.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/'9'6/'9'617'3nikcompletecollection.asp

What is your opinion about that?


----------



## wblink (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

NIK is offering it's Lightroom Plugin Bundle for €299,-. Here in Holland there is "Konijnenberg" (mentioned for my dutch friends around this friendly place) that offers the "same" bundle for €199,- (It is "on sale" (which means to me that there is a new version coming)).

Difference to the offer from NIK is that there is NO free upgrade to Viveza 2 included.

Ik asked NIK several times: "How about NIK plugins after LR update to 3.x?". They never answered, so I assume there is NO (FREE) UPGRADE for LR 3.x. I mean possibly no update at all!

So I won't buy this plugin now.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jan 26, 2010)

Willem,

I don't know exactly how the NIK stuff is integrated with LR but I think that this will work with LR3 as well. Have you tried using the plugins with the LR3 beta?

BTW, the 199 euros is a nice price for the package.


----------



## wblink (Jan 26, 2010)

[quote author=Halfje-Bruin link=topic=69''.msg6'821#msg6'821 date=1264494915]
Willem,

I don't know exactly how the NIK stuff is integrated with LR but I think that this will work with LR3 as well. Have you tried using the plugins with the LR3 beta?

BTW, the 199 euros is a nice price for the package.
[/quote]

Kees,

I downloaded the trial of Viveza 2 and it installed in both version: LR2.6 and LR3beta (even in PSE 8!), not as a plug in but "Develop-Photo-Edit in" and then a new past in the drop down menu with Viveza in it as a (for me the only) choice.
An upgrade fom previous Viveza to version 2 will cost €99,95 so the offer from "Konijnenberg" will be the same price as the offer from NIK if the version of Viveza is not 2.
"Konijnenberg" is figuring that out fo me, will let you know.

Added later: in LR3 Viveza generates an error: "NIK Viveza Viveza 2.exe cannot be opened". Ignoring that warning and all will work well. Beta-problem or Viveza problem.

Added later: for Duch people: version from "Konijnenberg" is Viveza 1.' without free upgrade so the bundle from NIK is the same price.

Added later: I have bought the bundle, think I will like i more and more: nice interface. Even I can understand it }.
NIK told me that IF an update is needed for LR3 it will be free of charges ....


----------



## happycranker (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought the NIK bundle awhile ago and found that when Viveza 2 was released that I was not eligible for the free upgrade, I had purchased just before the cut off date. I have contacted NIK to suggest that they should make the upgrade eligible for all people who bought the bundle within a year of release, which I believe is reasonable?


----------



## wblink (Feb 2, 2010)

[quote author=happycranker link=topic=69''.msg61283#msg61283 date=1264993111]
I bought the NIK bundle awhile ago and found that when Viveza 2 was released that I was not eligible for the free upgrade, I had purchased just before the cut off date. I have contacted NIK to suggest that they should make the upgrade eligible for all people who bought the bundle within a year of release, which I believe is reasonable?
[/quote]

I agree. I am curious about what NIK has to offer ...

How do you fit NIK in your workflow?
Or better question: what is your workflow?


----------



## happycranker (Feb 3, 2010)

I was disappointed with the functionality of Viveza compared with the other modules so have not really used it and the new version does not seem much advanced. So will not bother with buying the upgrade, but my email to NIK really did not get anywhere, other than an offer of a discount which is not really the point!

My work flow depends on which module I use if I need Dfine for noise reduction then this is used first, otherwise I normally do all the corrections in LR then go to say Silver Efex Pro or Color Efex for conversion and then last to Sharpener, I normally rate all my pictures on import so only the highest rating will go through this process and my output is to print at the final stage, hope this helps.


----------

